# Facebook groups that share cracked plugins



## gsilbers (Feb 12, 2018)

just seems that companies should sue Facebook for allowing this.
Plus there is no way of reporting it to Facebook. They only take the offensive reports. And mods don’t care.
I covered the links below. But it’s a ton of people asking all day every day on where to get this Or that plugin.
I’m sure there are tons of other groups like this.


----------



## AllanH (Feb 12, 2018)

It's pretty amazing that both Facebook and e.g. Youtube get away with monetizing theft.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 12, 2018)

Shame


----------



## RRBE Sound (Feb 12, 2018)

Very Sad!


----------



## wst3 (Feb 12, 2018)

I'd say this is unbelievable, but sadly, I believe.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Feb 13, 2018)

You haven't seen nothing yet ! No need to post on Facebook.
With kisses from Russia...

[MOD: I removed the link. Please don't post links to anything illegal.]


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 13, 2018)

I think the OP is secretly a pirate or


gsilbers said:


> just seems that companies should sue Facebook for allowing this.
> Plus there is no way of reporting it to Facebook. They only take the offensive reports. And mods don’t care.
> I covered the links below. But it’s a ton of people asking all day every day on where to get this Or that plugin.
> I’m sure there are tons of other groups like this.
> ...


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 13, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> I think the OP is secretly a pirate or
> 
> 
> Get ‘em tiger. LOL!





I also worked in post and it was funny how much there is copyright protection for movies (or distirbutors going after infrigements) but in other languages you can see anything in youtube, facebook etc. 

so its like.. hey, its spanish or french so no one cares... yet its sooooo many views and downloads. 
and those companies (FB and YT) are in the US so its not like companies here coudnt do anything. 

so i dont know much aboutlaws specially cyberlaws but seems that U-he or fox or whatever could eaisly say, hey there are 300k views on my movies and that could of cost 300k X $5. and do that per movie and video. or per download etc. 

but no, these YT and FB cover themselves by saying , hey its not me who uploaded it, i just have a platform where poeple do their stuff freely. 
yet, if Starz decided to say.. "hey.. we just left the door to the tape broadcast room open for anyone to come over and hang out.. and there if you want to show avatar or star wars... its your responsability not ours..." how do you think that will play out? (Lawsuit to starz of course)

and you see the billion of dollars n profits these tehc copanies make.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 13, 2018)

People, please don't post links or even enough information for people to find illegal stuff.

I removed the link to the Russian site and - just to be safe - censored the name in gslibers' screen dump.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Nick,

You're absolutely right. Sorry, I didn't want to make their publicity...


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 13, 2018)

AllanH said:


> It's pretty amazing that both Facebook and e.g. Youtube get away with monetizing theft.



Too much policing to do. That's why it takes individuals to report it. Usually you have to search for the links to report illegal activity. Also some developers have links to report piracy.


----------



## emasters (Feb 13, 2018)

AllanH said:


> Youtube get away with monetizing theft.



This also amazes me.


----------



## AllanH (Feb 13, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> Too much policing to do. That's why it takes individuals to report it. Usually you have to search for the links to report illegal activity. Also some developers have links to report piracy.


@kitekrazy - Kudos to you for persisting.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 14, 2018)

AllanH said:


> It's pretty amazing that both Facebook and e.g. Youtube get away with monetizing theft.


Not sure how Youtube monetizes theft, except with the permission of the Copyright owner.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 14, 2018)

I am happy that this stuff about piracy doesn’t worry me. 

Is it right? No, but what in the world is right and just and fair these days? I would hate to live my life worried and stressed out about such trivial matters. Even composing music is such a silly endeavor sometimes. 

People are worried about other people stealing and selling software, about tech companies making money, about how many views and like other people are getting, and even about getting in trouble from moderators about telling on other people. 

Meanwhile the world keeps spinning and life moves forward. Do you see the silliness in all of this?

Take a holiday and forget about all of this craziness.


----------



## alanmcp (Feb 14, 2018)

Desire Inspires - well ,you obviously havn't put any effort into producing software that requires a lot of money to start up, with sometimes years in the making, for it to be simply downloaded freely?
Comparing trivial matters like facebook views, likes, etc with people's incomes and jobs is totally unfair and wrong on your part. 
Yes, the world carries on but we have to live on it and scratch an income to support our families.


----------



## mouse (Feb 14, 2018)

For those who feel compelled to argue with Desire Inspires take a look at his post history and you'll see how he's clearly a troll. Don't get sucked into it


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Feb 14, 2018)

mouse said:


> For those who feel compelled to argue with Desire Inspires take a look at his post history and you'll see how he's clearly a troll. Don't get sucked into it


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 14, 2018)

mouse said:


> For those who feel compelled to argue with Desire Inspires take a look at his post history and you'll see how he's clearly a troll. Don't get sucked into it




Ah, good old mouse always there to show some love. Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------

